# Hello



## SS427 (Jun 17, 2006)

I just wanted to take the time to say hello, I am SS427, not only am I a avid warplane enthuisiast, but I am also a Naval history enthusiast (esp. WWII), and a car enthusiast too.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 17, 2006)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2006)

Hallo SS427.Welcome !!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 17, 2006)

Welcome to the goddamn freakin site... Hopefully, ur something more than the 95% of new members that post once and are never heard from again...


----------

